# Mass. Senate Bill: warrantless entry, re: flu pandemic



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

Here it is, folks. The government is angling to enter your home without a warrant under the pretext of responding to a pandemic or disaster:

Senate Bill, No. 2028

Particularly:

_to require the owner or occupier of premises to permit entry into and investigation of the premises_

_to restrict or prohibit assemblages of persons_

_to allow for the dispensing of controlled substances by appropriate personnel consistent with federal statutes as necessary for the prevention or treatment of illness_

They want the authority to enter your home and drug you against your will. Frightening? Get on the phone now and tell your state rep that you will not stand for them shredding the Constitution. This passed the Senate 36-0 yesterday (April 29th).


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Everyone needs to take a deep breath and slow the f*ck down with all this swine flu stuff. 

Panic is going to be the results as everyone, in this instance particularly our elected officials, rush to make it look like they're doing something meaningful. Meanwhile, they just threw a civil liberty out the window.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Bushmaster, check.
Crap load of MRE's, check.
Generator, check.
A boat load of Ammo and a re-loading press. check.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

It seems that everyone who has even come down with the swine flu in the United States is just showing mild symptoms with no apparent risk of death from the symptoms.

CALM DOWN!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

*I think this is hilarious

* 








local news updates
updated
Thursday,  3:55 PM ​
From the Metro staff at The Boston Globe

* Fear of swine flu nixes Northeastern graduation handshakes *

April 30, 2009 02:24 PM Email| Comments (33)| Text size - +

*By Tracy Jan, Globe Staff *
Northeastern University plans to ask its roughly 5,000 graduates to forgo the traditional handshake as they collect their diplomas during Friday's commencement ceremonies to prevent the spread of swine flu.










(Globe file photo)

University officials made the decision this morning in consultation with Boston's Department of Public Health and will alert graduates via e-mail this afternoon. "There are no confirmed cases of swine flu that is in any way connected to Northeastern. We are acting out of an abundance of caution," said Michael Armini, a university spokesman.
The university is also requesting graduates and family members to stay home if they are experiencing flu-like symptoms.
Northeastern is expecting about 16,000 people to attend its undergraduate ceremony Friday morning at TD Banknorth Garden, which is expected to be one of the largest gatherings in Boston tomorrow as the graduation season kicks off. About 5,000 people are expected for an afternoon ceremony for graduate students in the university's Matthews Arena. Both are indoor events.
The university is also stocking up on hand sanitizers - "as much as we can possibly obtain," Armini said - and plans to make them readily available during both graduations.
Students will still have an opportunity on stage to get their picture taken with the dean - so long as they keep their hands to themselves.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Why calm down when you have Biden telling people not to fly, use public transportation or congregat in schools? The way Libs get things done is by creating a 'crisis enviroment'. Everything is a emergency and has to be fiixed right now. The stock market is gowing down we immediately have to fix it with TRILLIONS of dollars. Theres a nut shooting up a school we have to immediately ban guns.The earth is warming, or its cooling or its gonna stop spinning so we have to fix the planet RIGHT NOW!


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

The greatest threat to our Constitution and the Bill of Rights is when politicians say, "in the name of public safety".

Why? Because it then requires no vote by the people to enact it or to remove it.

Wait, soon our firearm rights will be removed for the same reason.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

BB-59 said:


> Wait, soon our firearm rights will be removed for the same reason.


"Soon"?

Soon _was_ 1994.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Everyone needs to take a deep breath and slow the f*ck down with all this swine flu stuff.


You ain't kidding Obes. We first heard about this on Sunday.
Wouldn't it be nice if the legislators in the house & senate moved this quickly on issues like Jessica's and Melanie's Law.
Far more children will be killed and permanently scarred by child molesters and drunk drivers than by this strain of the flu.



RodneyFarva said:


> Bushmaster, check. Crap load of MRE's, check. Generator, check. A boat load of Ammo and a re-loading press. check.


:dito: Rod.. (But that goes for even when there is no flu...) :mrgreen:

All I need is to see 1 peacekeeping blue helmet and it's GO time.... 


BRION24 said:


> It seems that everyone who has even come down with the swine flu in the United States is just showing mild symptoms with no apparent risk of death from the symptoms. CALM DOWN!


Exactly! We get a flu strain every January in this region and thousands of us get sick, a few of us die, but life goes on.
But nobody during the wintertime flu season goes apeshit because of an outbreak of an illness we get year after year!
Get a flu shot if you wish, wash your hands, keep a Purell close by and use your head.
And even if you get it, the chances are astronomically in your favor for recovery.



justanotherparatrooper said:


> The way Libs get things done is by creating a 'crisis enviroment'. Everything is a emergency and has to be fiixed right now.


Agreed, so long as it fits their agenda.
Honestly, this has to be a plot to take our eye off the Pacifist In-Chief.

The Mass legislature wants to be able to enter your home for quarantine and to administer the drugs they see fit, yet the "Welcome" mat is still out for the great unwashed & illegal from Mexico..
The f'ing world is cockeyed.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: How to stop dissension?*

* Best way to stop dissension? Initiate a pandemic emergency  *

*Note from Doug Hagmann, Director: Northeast Intelligence Network
*


Well over 35,000 people die each year from the "normal, everyday flu" without so much as a passing reference by the media. Today, we appear to have less than a few hundred people die and panic buttons are being pushed. WHY? 



As we search for answers, one thing is obvious: we are NOT being told the truth. Something else is taking place. - _Doug Hagmann 
_

_*By Randy Taylor*_
_*
*_
*30 April 2009: * Monday morning the world was informed by media, DHS, CDC and WHO that we were facing a global pandemic. *Death counts were greatly exaggerated*. The deaths jumped from 84 deaths on Monday to 159 deaths on Tuesday. Drug stocks shot through the ceiling, face masks flew off the shelves. The federal government started hinting at quarantines and other "measures". *States such as Massachusetts approved martial law bills (Mass Senate No. 2028)* to get ready for the "huge pandemic disaster" heading across the world. Nothing short of a National Emergency was in the making.
Hussein Obama was on television last night talking about s*hutting down schools* if need be. Parents were urged to have *contingency plans*. There's been talk of *shutting down borders*, *quarantines *for people suspected of having the "Swine Flu". I was waiting to hear jack boots on the pavement.
The gig was going pretty good as to the high death toll until people started using Google and were able to see that the *majority of deaths were pneumonia related, not swine flu related*. Then suddenly, *Google removed some of the capability to view news reports from around the world*. They have taken their links to *International Version of Google News* down from their news page feature worldwide. The bottom of the page used to include these links:
Argentina - Australia - België - Belgique - Botswana - Brasil - Canada English - Canada Français - ?eská republika - Chile - Colombia - Cuba - Deutschland - España - Estados Unidos - Ethiopia - France - Ghana - India - Ireland - Israel English - Italia - Kenya - Magyarország - Malaysia - México - Namibia - Nederland - New Zealand - Nigeria - Norge - Österreich - Pakistan - Perú - Philippines - Polska - Portugal - Schweiz - Singapore - South Africa - Suisse - Sverige - Tanzania - Türkiye - U.K. - U.S. - Uganda - Venezuela - Vi?t Nam (Vietnam) - Zimbabwe - ?????? (Greece) - ?????? (Russia) - ????? (Israel) - ?????? ?????? (Arabic) - ?????? (India) - ?????(India) - ?????? (India) - ?????? (India) - ?? (Korea) - ??? (China) - ??? (Taiwan) - ?? (Japan) - ??? (Hong Kong)​ They are gone now. The majority of *Americans will have to rely on main stream, "leftie," Obama supporting media* - the official GOVERNMENT LINE - unless they want to invest the time required to research. Most people won't spend the time, so they will settle for what the tube tells them. *Government controlled media*. Nothing new there.
This *Google International Version of Google News* is where I personally, as well as millions of others were able to read articles from Mexican national news agencies that the actual death toll from Swine Flu in Mexico as of Tuesday was only 7 people dead and only 26 infected. That's a huge difference from the initial 1300 infected with some 84 deaths which elevated into 159 deaths within 24 hours. These news reports left the WHO, CDC and DHS with egg on their faces.
*Yet still, to date, no massive immobilization of federal manpower to stop illegals coming across the borders outside of authorized points of entry. *If this were truly a pandemic, the border would be closed already.
What is the point to all of this? If schools are closed, and shortly thereafter people are told they cannot assemble together, then all protests will be over. We will lose the ability to assemble. *No assembly means the chances of dissenters in America being able to organize and protest will be eliminated. No more Tea Party protests. *No more peaceful protests of any kind. If you were to protest, you would be violating martial law.
Hussein Obama will have severely damaged the ability of the people to openly disagree in numbers against his disastrous destruction of American rights. It would actually allow him to implement martial law if he chooses to do so.
He will have done it exactly how I described in an earlier article just prior to this Swine Flu Pandemic. My statement on the 23rd of April, in an article titled "*The CIA Torture Memos Release- Another Devious Act of Treason by Hussein Obama" *written just prior to this madness was:
"*I personally expect a major catastrophic event, either biological or worse inside America within the first year of this dictator in office simply so he can place America under martial law*_."_​ _"He has to initiate something like this as his thought process is -he sees a major terrorist event as the only catalyst to use in order to sucker the law enforcement community and __military to impose military restraints on America and her citizens, allowing him the dictator powers he needs. It will be sold to the American public,* law enforcement and the military* _*as necessary for national security*_* and it will evolve into a systematically controlled stripping Americans of all rights including the right to assemble,* the *right to protest*, the *right to free speech*, the *right to bear arms*, all under the guise of national security. Obviously communications will be cut and the media will only broadcast what is vetted for release to anyone fortunate enough to still have communications. Travel will be restricted and leaving the country will not be an available option once martial law goes into effect. Eventually, law enforcement and military will realize what is actually happening yet will have a difficult time in reversing it. *Top military and law enforcement will either be bribed or threatened to remain loyal to the dictatorship*. Dissenters will be done away with._
_It will be much easier for Obama to introduce a captive, disarmed society into a New World Order globalist government because by then we are nothing more than sheep. Question is, what do we do?"_​ Things seem to have moved even faster than I had thought. The next few weeks and months should prove quite interesting. We'll see. There may well be a pandemic happening right now. But the timing is definitely in question. So is Hussein Obama's trip to Mexico just prior to this going public and becoming a pandemic.
*There are no indications of this being a terrorist act by Middle Eastern terrorists.* There would have been a statement or rejoicing by Muslims by now. History proves that.

Be safe. Stay vigilant.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> :dito: Rod.. (But that goes for even when there is no flu...) :mrgreen:
> 
> All I need is to see 1 peacekeeping blue helmet and it's GO time....


Zombies Koz







ya just never know... Oh and I forgot one, home brew equip. if Iam going down I am going down hammered!:alcoholi:


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Whats scary is that some of my contacts in the Infectious Disease field are buying into all this stuff. I know they have a job to do, but this is foolish. 

They know their roles but I think are paying more attention to the left stream media and not using their medical knowledge or experience to give me their real opinion. 
Did you know that the Common Cold technically is a pandemic? 

Mostly the people who are already medically compromised, very old, or very young are in danger.

If anything ban visits to ICUs and Vent floors and if you have major health issues that could be compromised by the flu, stay home!!

This is a bunch of crap. This isn't like that episode of Airwolf when the Soviets are working on some bio weapon and they open a jar in a room and instantly 5 people die.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

RodneyFarva said:


> Zombies Koz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH YAH!!
But then again Rod, considering the current hop shortage, beer without hops is like having sex with your wife.
Yeah it's OK (and after 15 years; been there done that, about 2,500 times ), yeah it's doable, yeah it wont kill ya, and yeah it can even be fun (sometimes), but it really doesn't taste as good and it has no real pizazz...

BTW; please don't let the bride see this post...
It might not be the Magic Kingdom anymore, but it's the only kingdom I got. (Without winding up in divorce court....)


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> OH YAH!!
> But then again Rod, considering the current hop shortage, beer without hops is like having sex with your wife.
> Yeah it's OK (and after 15 years; been there done that, about 2,500 times ), yeah it's doable, yeah it wont kill ya, and yeah it can even be fun (sometimes), but it really doesn't taste as good and it has no real pizazz...
> 
> ...





USMCMP5811 said:


> :L: :L: :L: Tears :L: :L: :L:


 :dito:


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

:L::L::L::L::L: Priceless Koz.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very well written article:

TheStar.com | Opinion | 1976 swine flu story swung from fear to farce

I love the guitar in the 2nd 1976 Commercial, give a little country jingle in the beginning!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4UHNa-vZiI&feature=related&fmt=18&fmt=18&fmt=18"]YouTube- Swine Flu Vaccination Propaganda from 1976[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3K8KvHxh1VI&fmt=18&fmt=18&fmt=18"]YouTube- MADtv: Sesame Street - Bird Flu[/nomedia]


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

My CJ instructor (who conincidentally has a Masters in Public Health) passed out rubber gloves as a joke and went over how overblown this whole thing was tonight in class, and also talked about the craziness in '76 over the threat that never fully panned out.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

I am not a conspiracy, tinfoil hat type of guy, but I am getting worried. WTF! WTF! WTF! WTF! What the "F" is going on! People need to start waking up.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Hey everyone, There's an incredible website of a new group of former and active military and police standing up for the freedom our forefathers died to give us.

Oath Keepers

Like the Oath Keepers say, "we took an oath to defend the Constitution, not the politicians". Both political crime families are totally corrupt at the top.

Watch their their incredible video: *"10 Orders We Will NOT Obey"*. It brings tears to my eyes every time I watch it. Pay particular attention to the Katrina video clips that starts around the 5 minute mark. Every American should see what their government is capable of.

I mustered on Lexington Green with these true Patriots on April 19th. It was an emotional day. God bless each and every one of them. Soon, Our country will need to depend on them, like never before, to protect us from our own government.

Stand with these true patriots. Be an "Oath Keeper"


----------



## shemdogg (Jun 22, 2009)

please call your state senator and state rep and let them know that this is unconstitutional and downright wrong


----------



## JustSayNO (Apr 22, 2009)

Update

The bill passed the Mass Senate unopposed, it is now in the house ways and means commitee. call your reps and end this before it passes.


----------

